# fix for missing dvdrw



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

quick fix for the dvdrw missing,ive come across these so many times so thought id post a fix for anyone who may find it helpful,works in vista and xp.add comments if you wish or delete post if im breaking a rule.


1.check the device manger to see if dvdrw is flagged up (yellow icon)
if it isnt then your problem lies else where. 

2.right click desktop and make a new text doc.

3.copy text below into text doc


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]


end....


4.now save file as filename but at the end type .reg then save 
example: filename.reg

5.now all you have to do now is double click the file, select yes to pop up window,reboot and it should be done for you,if you get a error when double clicking, open regedit and import file.


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, something like this could always be useful.


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

removing ,end... as of confusion



REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]


----------



## sam2131 (May 27, 2008)

hey, i just thought i would leave a comment to say thank you, as i had been searching for a couple of days for a solution to the same problem, without any luck until i came across this and it now works fine :smile: so again many thanks.


----------

